# look at this



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

i got this from a site

http://http://www.mongabay.com/fish/images/big_tank.jpg


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

TRY THIS LINK


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, nice tank.. wonder what crawls around in it??


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

or what jumps out of it lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That's an awesome tank


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

If I had a tank that large I would have a really hard time not swimming with my fishes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

ive seen that before, quite a while ago. very cool looking setup.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have seen that tank before its the takashi amano 1800 gallon tank


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Thats cool but I think some fish in there would be cooler. You know? Then it would be like swimming in those tanks at Outdoor World!


----------



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

nice tank and all, but it would be horrible to clean! LOL


----------

